# Vancouver vs Torronto



## x1y2z3 (Mar 17, 2011)

Let us discuss the advantages and disadvantages, likes and dislikes of expats in two of the most sought out cities of Canada.....

*Toronto and Vancouver*

Has anyone lived in both of the cities? If yes, which one tops the "preferred cities" list? How is it better compared to other 

Anyone who lived in either of the cities can tell the like and dislikes as well []

Please write personal views as well


----------



## x1y2z3 (Mar 17, 2011)

17 views 
no comments


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

I have lived in both. I much prefer Vancouver. The advantages of Toronto over Vancouver are a better night life & less rain. Apart from those I can't see anything better.

Vancouver has far more opportunities to experience what most people envision as Canada, namely camping, wilderness, fishing, etc

Both Vancouver & Toronto are very cosmopolitan, Toronto a bit more so.

Vancouver has a more easy going relaxed feel to it.

Vancouver is considerably warmer, but it rains more in winter. There are palm trees in Vancouver. http://eslroom.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/vancouver-palm-trees-on-beach-ave.jpg. If you want snow you can drive up one of the local mountains.

Vancouver has ocean & mountains. It also has much nicer beaches & parks.

Both cities have good rapid transit. Toronto's is better, but Vancouver is catching up rapidly.

Vancouver's house prices are higher, but not by much

You can ski & sail in the same day in Vancouver.

I love both cities, but I would not go back to Toronto to live.


----------



## x1y2z3 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Telcoman,

I have been out of town and couldn't reply or thank you for the insight. Vancouver seems a winner for outdoorsy people to me, but Toronto might be better in infrastructure.

Prices are understandably higher in Vancouver for the mountains and beaches, but
I guess the job market is a lil wider than Torronto, or is it? 
(I mean, for IT workers?  , I know lotza companies in Seattle AREA have Vancouver BRANCHES)


----------



## reisender (Jul 14, 2011)

Currently I am living in Vancouver and have also been in Toronto for 5 days. Vancouver is smaller and if you live in downtown you can go by foot to almost everywhere. The climate is something important to differentiate between Van and Tor, winters in Toronto sucks and Vancouver is raining almost every week but the temperature is mild the whole year (even in summer). There are more industry in Toronto and easier to find a job. One important thing that makes Vancouver better than Toronto is the Nature. Mountains, beach, ocean....The landscapes are amazing you can ski and sail the same day!


----------



## x1y2z3 (Mar 17, 2011)

reisender said:


> Currently I am living in Vancouver and have also been in Toronto for 5 days. Vancouver is smaller and if you live in downtown you can go by foot to almost everywhere. The climate is something important to differentiate between Van and Tor, winters in Toronto sucks and Vancouver is raining almost every week but the temperature is mild the whole year (even in summer). There are more industry in Toronto and easier to find a job. One important thing that makes Vancouver better than Toronto is the Nature. Mountains, beach, ocean....The landscapes are amazing you can ski and sail the same day!


Wow for Vancouver. But isnt the industry sector, particularly in IT improving in Vancouver recently?


----------

